# What kind of track?



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Brother and I were hunting on the extended last weekend and ran across this track? At first thought it was a lion but we weren’t sure due to the fifth digit?

It was maybe 3.5-4 inches across


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

looks like the front paw of a black bear


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

5 toes so I would say black bear also.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It's a lion, cats when walking will put their hind foot in the same track vacated by their front foot and, depending on the cat or their stride, will often leave the imprint of a 5th or even 6th digit. The toes on bear tracks both front and rear are always in front of the pad, never off to the side as in the photo above.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin D said:


> It's a lion, cats when walking will put their hind foot in the same track vacated by their front foot and, depending on the cat or their stride, will often leave the imprint of a 5th or even 6th digit. The toes on bear tracks both front and rear are always in front of the pad, never off to the side as in the photo above.


Now that is some wisdom!!


----------

